# Looking for 2009/2010



## GUNNY (Nov 29, 2008)

With just about a month left in this season. I would like to begin looking for a club for next year. 
Within in about 1-1/2hr of Hall county. If you think there is a possibility of a couple openings in you lease let me know.

Thanks 
Gunny


----------



## Bowser (Dec 8, 2008)

4300ac Region 6( Crawford & Monroe county) Region 4
( Upson county) Hardwoods, Planted Pines, Powerlines, Gaslines, Creek Bottoms & and many food plots. Access to property year round. Water, Electric,Ice Mach, cleaning racks with scales, washer & dryer. Rock roads& clay. ATV use allowed. Large deer and turkey population. $1300.00 for year membership and $550.00 for Turkey season only. Please email to set appointment to see club flagunbow@yahoo.com, Family owed.


----------



## jeffreybolton (Dec 9, 2008)

We have a couple openings in Hancock county.  1200 acres with creek bottoms, hardwoods, and tall pines.  Camping area has well and power.  $800 a year for more info email me at jeffreybbolton@homail.com


----------



## chevy08 (Mar 3, 2010)

I live in Hall county I have a club in Oglethorpe if you still looking call James 678-617-2670.


----------



## Dan Hazazer (Mar 20, 2010)

We have a great club in Wilkes county, 630 acres with 9 or 10 total members $900 per year, we have 4 openings. The hunting is great but the fellowship is even better. If interested call me @ 1-828-524-5557 evenings for more info. Thanks Dan


----------



## nriley (Apr 3, 2010)

If you are still looking for a club, Ours may be a little further away than you want. 2hours 40 min. from Flowery Branch (where I live ) we have 1737 acres, 25 total members, Power and water at our camp, Large bucks, way to many turkeys, hogs, and at least 1 large black bear, $800 dues. See my  post on Woody's ( 1737 acres Laurens Co. ) or our web site
( www.laughingbuck.webs.com )


----------



## Nursebillyga (Apr 13, 2010)

We are still looking for a few more good hunters to fill our lease. If interested check us out at http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=520132


----------



## jmbarry (Apr 20, 2010)

*Looking for a hunt club*

I have just moved to north Ga. and I am looking for a hunt club within 1 1/2 hr of Fort Oglethorpe.  Love to hunt deer, turkey,hogs and dove.  Any club openings please e-mail me. 
jmbarry4450@aol.com


----------



## hdj (Apr 20, 2010)

*Trophy club*

I have a 4300 acre hunting club Crawford co. just outside macon strickly trophy club call if interested 478-955-4595


----------



## thesilverbullet (Apr 20, 2010)

i have small club in greene county, 200 acres, qdm, camp with power, looking for a few more members, call davis @ 404-456-4364,till 10.pm


----------



## deputy430 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 1210 acres in Green Co. $400 per member. We hunt Ga law not QDMA... Family and kid friendly. any questions please call 678-227-1249 Thanks Aaron


----------

